# hindi nagpagawa/hindi ako nag pagawa/hindi ako nagpalagay



## reggae

nais ko pong matutong magsalita ng english,ngunit may mga pangungusap po na nalilito po akong isalin sa wikang english tulad po ng mga sumusunod.

1.hindi nagpagawa ng bahay
2.hindi ako nagpagawa ng bahay
3.hindi ako nagpapagawa ng bahay
4.hindi ako nagpalagay ng nail polish
5.kung sino sino ang kasama niyang babae

yung number 1 to 4 ay pakisalin din po ng declarative sentence sa wikang english,salamat po!


----------



## DotterKat

Kumusta ka Reggae at isang munting mungkahi para sa iyo, kung iyong pahihintulutan, ay iwasan ang pagsasalin ng bawa't salitang Tagalog sa salitang Ingles. Balakid lamang ito sa pag-aaral ng anumang wikang banyaga. Sa halip, dapat nating sikapin na isalin ang kabuuang diwa ng isang pangungusap, kahit na ito ay mangangahulugan na ang mga salitang ating gagamitin sa pagsasalin ay tila ibang-iba sa mga salita ng pinagmulang pangungusap. Basta't tama ang *kabuuang diwa* at akma sa *karaniwang paggamit*, tama ang pagsasalin. Kaya, sa mga pangungusap na iyong ibinigay:

1. Hindi nagpagawa ng bahay --- ang tuwirang pagsasalin ay gagamit ng pandiwang _to make_, nguni't hindi karaniwan na sabihin sa Ingles ang  Did not have a house made. Ang tamang pangungusap ay _Did not have a house built_.

2. Hindi ako nagpagawa ng bahay --- _I did not have a house built_.

3. Hindi ako nagpapagawa ng bahay --- _I am not having a house built._

4. Hindi ako nagpapalagay ng nail polish --- ang tuwirang pagsasalin ay gagamit ng pandiwang _to put_ o _to place_, nguni't, muli, ay hindi karaniwan sa Ingles ang sabihin na I did not have nail polish put on / placed on. Ang tamang Ingles ay _I did not have nail polish applied_. Hindi na kailangang idagdag pa ang pariralang "...on my nails" sa hulihan dahil maliwanag na kung saan ginagamit ang "nail polish".

5. Kung sino-sino ang kasama niyang babae --- dahil ang diwa ng pangungusap ay iba't-iba or marami siyang kinakasama na babae, maari itong isalin bilang _(He) keeps company with all sorts of women_ o _(He) goes out with a lot of women_. Sa kolokyal na pananalita sa Ingles, maari ding sabihin ang _(He) hangs out with all sorts women._ Kung gusto mo namang maging diretso (at kung ito ang tunay mong gustong sabihin), maari ding gamitin ang idyomang _(He) sleeps around _(siya ay nakikisiping sa kung sino-sino).


----------



## reggae

maraming salamat po sa inyong tugon at sa inyong mungkahi,tama nga po na dapat ay ang diwa ng pangungusap ang maisalin ng tama at hindi ang bawat salita.isa po itong napakalaking tulong para sa akin,salamat po!


----------

